# Hi, I'm back (if you remember me)



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 2, 2021)

My old account was "healed hearts", then it changed to "Benevolent Mage" then "blue sky love" and I just wanted to reconnect with furs on here than knew me on that account and this account.

If you don't remember me, you can just ignore this post.

I was staying at the hospital since last spring due to mental health issues and I'd love to talk to the furs I used to talk to on here again. ^w^ Nice to be back abd hopefully the people I used to talk to remember me!


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 5, 2021)

Oh I remember you.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 5, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Oh I remember you.


I feel silly now for making a whole post about it. 

I wish I could delete it.

& I remember you too


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 5, 2021)

wings of hope said:


> I feel silly now for making a whole post about it.
> 
> I wish I could delete it.
> 
> & I remember you too


How’ve you been?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 5, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> How’ve you been?


I'm better than I used to be, that's for sure. My mental health is really great and I feel a lot better!


----------



## Plitheon (Jan 5, 2021)

Oh I remember you.
Long time no see, you see.


----------



## Plitheon (Jan 5, 2021)

And @Wulf the Jackal remembers ya.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 5, 2021)

wings of hope said:


> I'm better than I used to be, that's for sure. My mental health is really great and I feel a lot better!


That’s great to hear! I hope whatever happened to you wasn’t too serious.


----------



## TR273 (Jan 5, 2021)

*Remembers you*

*And hugs*

Glad to hear you are doing better.


(I did have a different PFP before I changed it for a joke and it's sort of become semi permanent)


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jan 5, 2021)

Hewwo, welcome back.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jan 5, 2021)

Hewwo


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 5, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> That’s great to hear! I hope whatever happened to you wasn’t too serious.


It wasn't anything too serious ^^


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 5, 2021)

TR273 said:


> *Remembers you*
> 
> *And hugs*
> 
> ...


I remember you too! *hugs back* nice to see you


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 5, 2021)

Wulf the Jackal said:


> Hewwo, welcome back.


Thank you ^^


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 5, 2021)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Hewwo


Hi there! :3


----------

